

How to swap images using javascript - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-swap-images-using-javascript/26669

======
dalke
All the "PatriciaLopes" account does for the last many months is promote
mrbool.com. Flagged.

BTW, use CSS for image change on mouseover. It's simpler, and involves no
Javascript coding.

